# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Afinia ES360

## scobo

I just ordered one of these and it's my understanding it's the same scanner as the Einscan-S.
Does anyone know if I can use the Einscan software/driver ?
If not, is there a download for the Afinia software ?

http://shop.microboards.co.uk/afinia...nner-431-p.asp

----------


## This

You will be able to download the software once the scanner is connected, and with confirmation codes, otherwise it gives an error,
it will probably be exact same software as the Einscan, but it will say Afinia at the top  :Smile: 

I am curious to see if you will have the same scanning size difference, as I have, as described here:
http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...ising-Eiscan-s

----------


## scobo

I've seen a few screen shots of the Afinia software and yes it looks identical to the Shining3d software other than it says Afinia.
Just wondered if the Einscan software was compatible as I've already downloaded it to make sure it would install on my laptop.
I would imagine it'll have the same scanning specs as the hardware also looks identical. I'm sure it's just a rebadged Einscan-S.

----------


## scobo

Well, the scanner came today although I've only had about an hour this morning to try it out.
All I can say is WOW, seriously impressive !!
First couple of scans came out great, way better than anything I've seen before with laser scanning or other structured light software.
I installed the software that came on a usb stick (v1.3) but I've been told the Afinia scanner can use the Einscan software so I'll update to 1.7.3 later.

----------


## scobo

> I am curious to see if you will have the same scanning size difference, as I have, as described here:
> http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...ising-Eiscan-s


Yeah, the Afinia has the same height limit of about 16cm.
It's the exact same scanner as the Einscan-s, just sold under a different name.

----------

